# What level on Forza are you and how much money do you have?



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm currently 17 going onto 18 and have half a million credits atm, I've saved. Not bad I think considering I didn't get it release day and I've been at Uni two days since lol 

Go on then what have you got?


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

I've had it since Sunday, I'm level 15 with 450k in credits and a few tasty motors :thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm on level 18 not sure how much CR i've got at the moment think its around 240K trouble is I can't stop modding my cars so spend it as soon as I get it. 

Had it since last Tuesday(Thank you GAME:thumb but only been playing since Saturday.

I'm on leave this week so getting a chance to have a good go at it


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Just got to level 18 as we speak.

The reward? A bloody 207 LOL


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

lvl 40 completed 19.6% and have 442,990 cr
but a garage value of 15,646,340 cr

love this game


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Lvl 37, have 650,000 I'll go have a look at garage value!! :thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

My god have you two guys not being doing anything else since you got Forza 3 :lol:


----------



## Pimms (Aug 21, 2009)

got the game sunday, am on level 19 and have 430,000cr. as above, i cant stop modding cars lol


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

got the game on the release date, and im a lvl 2......not had time to play it


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

level 37, about 300 xp from 38 annoyingly 

Daniel 


1,000 post


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

no i work nights so have had a lot of free time to put into it best part of 18 hours lol.


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

hallett said:


> level 37, about 300 xp from 38 annoyingly
> 
> Daniel
> 
> 1,000 post


just gone on Forza and im actually on 38 nearly 39

Daniel


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

level 2 i think, just got the free scirroco, was away all weekend


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Lvl 36 or 37 and wasted most of my money on crap but whats new.....lol


How do you get 18 million ? without spending i only got 1.2 mil


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

level 4 
14,449 credits


----------



## K600RYS (Feb 28, 2008)

Bought on Monday Level 20 , Got 300k atm, About 15 cars in the garage all modded and sexy


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Got it 2 days before release, but I'm only level 23/4 (can't remember which) and have 10,000cr. in the bank because I keep buying stupid things like my AmD Touareg! I've missed out the season play for ages and just done the events calendar too, so my years haven't advanced very far at all. I'm still on year 2.


----------



## K600RYS (Feb 28, 2008)

Can I ask is it just me or does nobody else play by season mode and does Event select instead? Just seems better depending on my mood and what car i feel like racing in.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

well i prefer the event grid as i can pick a car and do all the races before i need to change, im only in my 3rd season.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

doing season at the mo, just gone into year 2 - lvl 6 iirc, about 80k

anyone think the bumper cam on the clio V6 is a bit high?


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

level 47 atm only have 200K though as i spend it all on new cars 

Daniel


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

Level 12 at the moment.  got about £75k. Spent a fair bit on cars though.


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

Level 50


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

lvl ten now, just converted my frs to 4wd and done every upgrade possible, beast!


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Level 39 with 1,700,000 credits in the bank and 50 cars in the garage.


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

level 29 with 355k in the bank :thumb:


----------

